# Transducer



## cweight (Oct 18, 2012)

I think I have a problem with placement. When trolling I mark fish, but when moving at speed I mark nothing. Any ideas? Is the transducer placed to high? 

Chris Weight
Medina


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Take a picture and post it. This way we have more to go by. Are you losing bottom at speed?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

What sonar do you have? What kind of ducer? I was having a similar problem once upon a time and discovered that I had the frequency set to 83 kHz. I switched it to 200hKz and it worked fine.


----------



## cweight (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm running a Humminbird 598ci HD with side imaging.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

When you say "moving at speed" what kind of speed? I have Lowrance units, but when I am up and running at WOT, I rarely mark fish. If I do, it's always deeper schools of bait fish. Never anything when I am running in about 15' of water or less. 

I don't have any problem losing the bottom

I suspect a few of the reasons you aren't seeing fish are because 1) they aren't there, or 2) because you're running in shallower water and the approaching boat spooks the fish out to the side, and 3) 2 D sonar bascially covers an area of the bottom or water column that is 1/3 the depth that you're in. If you're in 15' of water you're seeing a 5' diameter circle of the bottom. 

Some 2D sonars have wider cone angles, but even then they don't cover as wide an area of the bottom as say, down imaging does.

I have yet to get my boat on the water with my new unit with structure scan on it (side imaging) so I can't confirm this, but from what I've read on many different forums, side imaging won't show at high speeds. 

Are you not seeing them at all? Or just not on side imaging when at speed? 

Anyway ....... just some things to consider


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

It looks pretty good from picture.
Is there a livewell pickup or strake in the hull directly in front of transducer? 
Is the screen truly blank at speed? Or a jumble of clutter?


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks positioned properly - it could be a little too outbound depending on how much of the hull is in the water when on plane. It looks like it should be wet on plane but may be in a noisy section of water flow. 

Also, it should be positioned slightly nose down so that as the boat comes up on plane, it will run more level. You have to split the difference of sitting level and running level.

Another consideration. Your boat looks like my Alumacraft (riveted hull). Look to see if there is a rivet or other bottom "bump" that could be affecting the flow of water over the transducer at speed.

When in doubt - have someone drive the boat for you and you hang over the transom and see how smooth the water flow is past the transducer.


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a humminbird HD unit also. When I first got mine it worked at slower speeds, but at higher speeds it wouldn't read depth or anything else. I looked around online and found its a fairly common problem with the HD unit. Some guys were mounting a second transducer for high speed. I seen where a few guys had lowered there transducers and got them to work. I did that to mine, but now I have a small rooster tail. It doesn't come in the boat so I'm not too worried about it. It marks fish and reads depth at high speed now. I had to adjust it a few times to get it just right though.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Mine shot a 4' high rooster tail when adjusted correctly for speed. Some tape and caulk in the bracket hole cured it.


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

Mines not that high, maybe two feet. Thanks though I'll give that a try. What kind of tape?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Just Scotch tape on bottom to hold caulk until it cures.


----------

